# Line Recommendations



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a 13 Fishing Concept Z baitcaster and I cannot for the life of me really dial it in to be just perfect. I have been fishing with casters for over 20 years and have not had this much trouble dialing in a reel like this one. It will works flawlessly for a trip or 2 than the next trip out it's backlash city. I've tried plain mono (Cheapo stuff from Academy since that's where it was purchased), 10 lb braid, 25 mono/flouro mix. Back in the day I used Stren and it worked fine but that was for bass only. I use this for fresh & salt so any recommendations you have would be appreciated. If you have this same reel please share any tips & tricks you may have.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Try this thread
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/braid-for-bait-caster.68332/page-2#post-620078

I am going tomorrow and have re spooled my Curado with 30# PP to see if it helps me.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I recently switched from 20lb invisibraid to 30lb Berkley Pro Spec. The Berkley is nice, too new for final judgement, but it casts nice.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Plain old 12# Berkley Big Game works just fine for me. I never cared for braid on my level winds. But then, I'm fly fishing 99.9% of the time.


----------

